# Sirius/Xm Radio Problem



## Mr. Bones (Jun 19, 2013)

Has anyone experience with this outfit?   Holy Moley what an operation they must be.  We purchased a car this winter that had a 3 month free trial.  Now that I might want to subscribe I'm finding them less than easy to deal with.  Lots of fast talk and no straight answers. Any advice on how to get their best deal ($29.95 for six months)?


----------



## Pappy (Jun 19, 2013)

My wife says to go to Siriusxm.com and rates and sign up are right there. She has renewed ours a couple of times. Our favorite is channel 56, Willies Roadhouse. Hope this helps.


----------



## FishWisher (Jun 19, 2013)

I've been with XM for years and they've gotten terrible! I am likely to quit after this year's subscription. Hidden in their customer agreement now is automatic renewal and they keep the credit card on file. This year they renewed, I appealed to my card company and lost. Oh... and if you insist on paying by check, there is an additional charge just for putting up with you!

Worst of all, the prices have skyrocketed since XM and Sirius are one. It is a true monopoly now. I'll likely buy a bunch of easy listening or strings CDs or DVDs and use them in the future.

Three months free trial? We are nearing the end of our six month trial on our new Ford. I wonder why just three months. At any rate, we won't be adding the car 
XM as their prices have just gotten out of hand.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 20, 2013)

I was watching the new Apple announcement for this fall, and Apple is going to come out with an iTunes Radio, that will be similar to Pandora, and it also has a Genius in it, so as you pick songs you like, or don't like, it adapts to your tastes.
They were also saying that many of the cars are set up now where you can either play the Pandora-type stations right from the radio, or adapt them from your iPod or iPhone .
I don't know if that will help with the satellite radio situation, but it might work out as well, and it is going to be free.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 20, 2013)

Perhaps that special rate is only good for a limited time, for purchasers of that vehicle? I took a quick look at the Sirius site and I couldn't find anything close to that rate ($29.95 / 6 months) ... 

My student had the intro package in his new Chevy but chose not to renew at the end, due to the prices.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 20, 2013)

Have been considering these pay-for-stuff broadcasts many a year and am still just enjoying regular old radio . . . (what's left of it).


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 20, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Have been considering these pay-for-stuff broadcasts many a year and am still just enjoying regular old radio . . . (what's left of it).



You know there are free 'Net radio stations, right? For a while I used to listen to them quite a bit. A few of them got smart and started "monetizing" their stations, making you pay for play, but the rest have just continued with the usual membership ads after every song - not nearly as bad as public radio.

You could always start your OWN station - I've always thought that would be a trip!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 20, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> You could always start your OWN station - I've always thought that would be a trip!



Me, too!!!  The SifuPhil and That Guy Show!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 20, 2013)

LOL! We'd make the Howard Stern Show look like a Joel Olsteen podcast! 

Pirate radio - aye, thet be th' answer, laddie ...


----------



## FishWisher (Jun 20, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> LOL! We'd make the Howard Stern Show look like a Joel Olsteen podcast!
> 
> Pirate radio - aye, thet be th' answer, laddie ...




You guys are making me rethink keeping XM. It's sounding better all the time no matter the cost!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 21, 2013)

FishWisher said:


> You guys are making me rethink keeping XM. It's sounding better all the time no matter the cost!



LOL - That Guy and I are actually on commission sales for them ... layful:

I can understand having the service for your car, especially if you drive for extended periods, but I don't know why folks would want it in their homes when you can easily get free radio all over the 'Net ...


----------



## That Guy (Jun 21, 2013)

"You better listen to your radio . . . " -- Elvis Costello


----------



## That Guy (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 21, 2013)

Playlist For: Saturday June 22 2013
*The Phil and Guy Show*

8:00-9:00am:  _*Morning Constitutional*_ - a discussion of the Constitutional crisis
9:00-11:00am: _*Music*_ - a random selection of such hits as "I Saw Commies Kicking Santa Claus", "Beat Me With Your Rhythm Stick" and "Sweet Home Pocatello"
11:00-Noon: *Survive This!* - Phil and Guy answer callers questions on urban and rural survival
Noon-1:30pm: *Music* - The best of the '20's and '30's, played on a restored Victrola
1:30-2:00pm: _*Commercials*_ - one half-hour of nothing but commercials - we have to pay our bills too!
2:00-3:00pm: _*Stripper Jeopardy*_ - strippers try to answer Jeopardy-style questions - hilarity by the stage-full!
3:00-4:00pm: *Music* - _White Noize Hour_ - an hour of relaxing white noise
4:00-6:00pm: *News* - get ALL the real news stories of the day from Phil and Guy
6:00-7:00pm: _*Senior Silliness*_ - interviews with insane senior citizens
7:00-8:00pm: *Music* - _Music To Get Drunk By_ - featuring Sinatra, Martin, Lewis and more
8:00-9:00pm: _*Poly Ticks*_ - Phil and Guy tackle the big issues of the day
9:00-Midnight:* Whatever* - whatever we want to do, say or play - we're too drunk at this point to care.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 21, 2013)

*The Phil and Guy Show*

"Are we on, yet?"
"I don't know!"
"Waddya mean you don't know!  Did you flip the switch?"
"What switch?"
"The switch that says we're on!"
"You flip the switch!"
"Why?!?"
"Because I don't know anything about this stuff!  I'm the talent!"
"Talent?  Talent?!?  Talent, my ass!"
"I think we're on . . . "

(. . . Dead Air . . . )

"Hello and good evening Senior Forums."


----------



## That Guy (Jun 21, 2013)

Our Loyal Fan


----------



## Pappy (Jun 22, 2013)

And now Ladies and Gentlemen, we bring you the Al Jolson new song......Mammy.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice photo, Pappy.  Everybody gathered 'round the radio.  Then, everybody gathered 'round the television set.  Now, I see commercials for various internet/phone/computer/services showing everybody gathered together concentrated on their own, individual magic device.  Heck, I see that on a daily basis.  I always wonder if they're texting each other . . .


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 22, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Nice photo, Pappy.  Everybody gathered 'round the radio.  Then, everybody gathered 'round the television set.  Now, I see commercials for various internet/phone/computer/services showing everybody gathered together concentrated on their own, individual magic device.  Heck, I see that on a daily basis.  I always wonder if they're texting each other . . .



Don't laugh - well, okay, you can laugh - but I've actually seen people in restaurants do this. One time it was a big group of people that were sitting at several tables. Rather than talk across another table or yell, they used their cell phone. Kind of weird.

We talk about being worried about Google Glass, chip implants and all that other stuff, but sometimes I think we should just say "The heck with it!" and go all the way - robotic limbs, artificial brains, synthesized organs ... we're half-way there already.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 22, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Don't laugh - well, okay, you can laugh - but I've actually seen people in restaurants do this. One time it was a big group of people that were sitting at several tables. Rather than talk across another table or yell, they used their cell phone. Kind of weird.
> 
> We talk about being worried about Google Glass, chip implants and all that other stuff, but sometimes I think we should just say "The heck with it!" and go all the way - robotic limbs, artificial brains, synthesized organs ... we're half-way there already.



Welcome to the 21st Century and counting . . . whether we like it or not.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 22, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Welcome to the 21st Century and counting . . . whether we like it or not.



Well, if there's going to be any inserting of parts in people then I'M going to be the one doing it.




... from a purely surgical-technique point-of-view, I mean ...


----------



## That Guy (Jun 22, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, if there's going to be any inserting of parts in people then I'M going to be the one doing it.
> 
> ... from a purely surgical-technique point-of-view, I mean ...



Doctor SifuPhil, Surgeon...


----------

